# Vidéo, S-Vidéo ou VGA?



## chagregel (23 Mai 2004)

J'ai réalisé le test entre câble Vidéo Composite (le jaune), S-Vidéo et VGA pour ceux qui me l'ont demandé:

Matériel :
Mon Alu 12 (512Mo de Ram, Rev.B)
Mon Projecteur  Sony VPL-EX1 



 


L'adaptateur Apple mini-DVi / VGA fournie avec l'Alu et l'adaptateur Apple mini-DVi / Vidéo vendu par Apple. Un câble composite, un câble S-Vidéo et un Câble VGA.

Les tests:

Câble Composite (Jaune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)



 

Câble S-Vidéo:



 

Câble VGA:



 

Lecture d'un Film avec le câble VGA:

1) 

  2) 

 


Comme vous pouvez le constater, la lecture des polices est presque impossible avec les câble composite et S-Vidéo alors que c'est nikel avec le câble VGA. En revanche, c'est tout a fait suffisant pour lire un DVD ou un Divx.

PS: Photos prises avec un Ixus V2 (2 MP mais réduites en 800x600)


----------



## mfay (23 Mai 2004)

C'est tout à fait normal. Il n'y avait même pas besoin de faire de test 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RGB et S-Vidéo : La meilleure qualité pour de la vidéo. Mais la résolution est limitée (à priori environ 720x520).

vidéo composite (la fiche cinch jaune) : La moins bonne qualité pour la vidéo : Rouge qui bave en général.

RGB : Qualité informatique : La résolution est limitée par l'afficheur ou par le micro.

Le RGB a donc de meilleure capacité en nombre de ligne la résolution peut être double de la vidéo sans problème (et même plus).


----------



## seraph (23 Mai 2004)

Dans la notice de l'iBook, ils indiquent que la mauvaise qualité de l'image vient de la télé. 
L'utilise perso un cable tout simple (le jaune comme tu l'appelles) et j'ai dû faire un réglage préalable sur ma télé pour mater mes dvds. Couleur à fond, lumière à fond, contraste à zéro .. et c'est à peu près correct. Sur une autre télé, il n'y a eu aucun réglagé nécéssaire.

En revanche, j'ai un collègue qui m'assure que la qualité de l'image est nettement supérieure avec un cable S-Vidéo.  Donc, prochain achat ... (on avait pas de sous à l'époque).

Au fait, tu l'as branché où ton VGA ? 'Faut encore acheter un adaptateur à brancher sur le port Vidéo ?


----------



## vincmyl (25 Mai 2004)

Pour la vidéo sur TV, j'utilise la S vidéo et ca marche impecc


----------



## Kaneda (25 Mai 2004)

Perso j'utilise sur le packard bell, un cable Svideo coté portable, RCA coté télé (les cons z ont oublié de la mettre) et je peux dire que la qualité est nickel chrome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (télé Philips 16/9, 72 cm, année 2001)  Aucun réglage préalable.


----------



## vincmyl (25 Mai 2004)

Ah bon???


----------



## MarcMame (27 Mai 2004)

seraph a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, tu l'as branché où ton VGA ? 'Faut encore acheter un adaptateur à brancher sur le port Vidéo ?


VGA = pas possible sur une télévision traditionnelle. C'est un mode informatique. Seuls certains vidéo projecteurs supportent ce type de signal.


----------



## chagregel (27 Mai 2004)

Comme le dit MarcMame, le VGA n'est pas supporté par les télévisions "traditionnelles".
En revanche, c'est la connexion classique avec les écrans informatique CRT (normaux) et TFT (plats). Soit dit en passant, certains écrans informatique utilisent la norme DVi et Apple la norme ADC.

Les vidéo projecteurs étant à l'origine des outils informatiques, ils supportent pour la plus part les format VGA / S-Vidéo et composites.

Les nouvelles télévisions TFT ayant l'intérêt d'être aussi des écran informatiques (en majorité), elles disposent aussi du branchement VGA.

En ce qui concerne l'adaptateur VGA, il est livrée avec le Powerbook. De mémoire, il l'est aussi avec l'Ibook mais à confirmer.

Enfin (pour une fois que j'écris plus de trois mots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), je suis pas super d'accord avec vous quand à la qualité du S-Vidéo.
Je suis en 1024*768 et la qualité est bien meilleure avec le câble VGA qu'avec le câble S-Vidéo, même sur la lecture d'un DVD. Je crois qu'a l'heure ou ce genre de produits (écrans plats, vidéoprojecteurs...) votre choix de connexion devrait se porter sur le VGA ou mieux le DVi.

C'était les bons conseils de chagregel


----------



## Amophis (27 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> . De mémoire, il l'est aussi avec l'Ibook mais à confirmer.
> 
> 
> C'était les bons conseils de chagregel




Oui livré avec


----------



## Kaneda (27 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Oui livré avec



tout à fait je confirme à 200 %  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tout est livré avec l'iBook sauf bien sûr l'adaptateur mini-VGA/Svideo - composite qu'il faut acheter à environ 25 euros. (c'est bête ça d'ailleurs .... une petite mesquinerie de la pomme moi je dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## vincmyl (27 Mai 2004)

Moi je l'avais acheté pour mon iMac


----------



## GeekMac (27 Mai 2004)

Avec le G5 il est livré


----------



## vincmyl (27 Mai 2004)

C'est bete en fait parce que j'ai acheté un Alu par la suite et tous les adaptateurs étaient livrés avec


----------



## chagregel (27 Mai 2004)

T'as pas un 15 pouces toi???
C'est un adaptateur DVi-VGA sur le 15 pouces, non?
C'est un mini VGA-VGA sur le Imac, non?

J'cromprends plus rien


----------



## vincmyl (27 Mai 2004)

Oué exact c'est vrai


----------



## Marcant (27 Mai 2004)

Pas besoin de frimer avec ton video proj...!!! Je pense avoir mieux, je me connecte direct dans un cinoche à Alesia !


----------



## chagregel (27 Mai 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de frimer avec ton video proj...!!! Je pense avoir mieux, je me connecte direct dans un cinoche à Alesia !











Tu sors


----------

